

Good to Great - pier0
http://www.jimcollins.com/article_topics/articles/good-to-great.html

======
zackola
This book is one of the worst pieces of business writing I've ever read. Not
that I've read a ton, but read this instead: [http://www.amazon.com/Maverick-
Success-Behind-Unusual-Workpl...](http://www.amazon.com/Maverick-Success-
Behind-Unusual-Workplace/dp/0446670553)

Good to Great features abstract bullshit with virtually no concrete practices.
If you're not a details person, by all means read good to great and use a
divining rod to try to steer your company to success.

